# The CAT 2009 Discussion Thread



## parasharenator (Dec 2, 2009)

Guys CAT-2009 is already going on all full-swing or rather all mellow considering the issues it has been facing country-wide.
So,it would be good if those guys who have 'already' given the CAT-2009 may post their experiences.It would help to clear a lot of fuss that is circulating in the media.
For starters.
1.CAT-2009 has 60 questions with 20 questions each on Verbal Ability,Quantitative Aptitude,Data Interpretation&Logical Reasoning
2. PLEASE POST ONLY EXPERIENCES,THOSE WHO HAVE GIVEN THE TEST.PLEASE DON"T POST SPECULATIONS AND CRAP THE THREAD!
3.questions discussion is welcome but may be done only through personal messages


----------

